# Òstima



## Azzurra

Hola de nou, una altra pregunta: 

El majordom va tancar la portassa i elcotxe va lliscar suaument carrer avall.
-_Òstima_,quina carrossa! - la Neus va disparar tres vegades, de cara, decostat i de gairell. -Com mínim val deu quilos!

Entec què expressa la interjecció “òstima”, però no sé si li copso el matís més adient... Algú em podria suggerir la traducció al castellà per a tenir-ho més clar?

Gràcies per endavant.


----------



## Agró

És un eufemisme per tal de no dir "Òstia/Òsties".

En castellà, "Ostras", "Ostibirí", "Ostibiricu"... 
(bueno, ves a saber si aquestes dues últimes són castellà).


----------



## Azzurra

Ostras, tienes razón!Tan sencillo...  (No conocía las últimas dos opciones que escribes, qué raras, parecen en rumano en efecto... )
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## Bolavà detectiu

Hola, jo també he sentit la paraula òstima moltes vegades, però no l'he trobada ni al diccionari de l'enciclopèdia catalana ni a l'optimot. En aquest he trobat la traducció de l'expressió !ostras! per ostres!


----------



## Namarne

Tens raó, Bolavà, a l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans tampoc surt (ni al DIEC2 ni al Català-Valencià-Balear), en canvi al DIEC2 i a l'Enciclopèdia Catalana sí que surt *òndia*, definit com "eufemisme per _hòstia_".


----------



## Azzurra

Gracias Bolavà y Namarne por vuestras respuestas también (hola Namarne! me alegro volver a leerte por aquí ) Qué raro que esta variante no aparezca en ningún diccionario de colloquialismos o algo parecido... Menos mal que existen los foros para intercambiar opiniones... *Òndia *es la primera vez que lo escucho... Memorizo  Fins la propera!​


----------



## Lurrezko

Aquí tens una font fiable. Català col·loquial: aspectes de l'ús corrent. Lluís Payrató (Universitat de València, 1996)


----------



## Azzurra

Gràcies Lurrekzo, aquest diccionari serà una font molt útil per a altres consultes (afegit a la barra de preferits ) Però que consti que jo ja em refiava de vosaltres, eh?  
Salutacions


----------



## Lurrezko

Feies bé.

Salut


----------



## CAT_Free!

"Òstima!" És una paraula que el meu avi deia ben sovint. _Purtroppo lui adesso non c'è più_, però recordo que quan jo era petit era quelcom que sempre sentia. Actualment és una paraula genuïna catalana en desús, com tantes altres...


----------



## Azzurra

Grazie anche a te CAT_Free! per l'aiuto! 
Un saluto


----------

